# fair play Dino R34 "GTR" 4 Door



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

you guys have to read Dinos blog every few days

CAR SPOTLIGHT>> 4-DOOR R34 GT-R - Speedhunters








































:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## toni619 (Nov 13, 2010)

emm...need to replace the rear light as well then will be perfect


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

http://ll.speedhunters.com/u/f/eaga...rbonare/2011/APR2011/ER34-GTR/NECS11-0669.jpg

Me wants.. Where to got these?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

I thought that was the Hipo for a minute! Good going!


----------



## toni619 (Nov 13, 2010)

R4VENS said:


> http://ll.speedhunters.com/u/f/eaga...rbonare/2011/APR2011/ER34-GTR/NECS11-0669.jpg
> 
> Me wants.. Where to got these?


X2


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I had one of those on my old 34


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Are these still available? Somewhere...


----------



## toni619 (Nov 13, 2010)

R4VENS said:


> Are these still available? Somewhere...


X2 again,i want it so bad


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's pretty cool, I like that!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

btw off topic a bit.. who called the hippo "the hippo" was that a name you chose yourself matty? or the name comes from the tuners?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I suppose that means "no comment" never mind.


----------



## R4VENS (Jan 1, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> I suppose that means "no comment" never mind.


OR the color looks like the one from a hippo ;p


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

R4VENS said:


> OR the color looks like the one from a hippo ;p


yeah I thought so too, but I was intrigued as to who named it. nvm


btw this 34 sedan looks gorgeous


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its not hippo, its hipo


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> its not hippo, its hipo


as above and it came from Gio:thumbsup:


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

so what does ''hipo'' mean :nervous:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

glensR33 said:


> so what does ''hipo'' mean :nervous:


High Power/Performance? 

Or maybe like John Coffey, the name was spelt a little different from the more conventional Hippopotamus.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

High performance


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

So really the name should be Hipe.. :thumbsup:


----------



## vito_lomazzo (Jul 25, 2013)

id rock it


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Who are hippo and gio? Those names get mentioned frequently here?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Geo is one of the most lovely GT-R owners you could ever want to meet.

he was extremely active in the GT-R world in Japan, (but has now moved back to Oz after 10 years or so in Tokyo) made up the GTROC crowd from Tokyo (Dino, Miguel, Paul, Dave etc)


"Hipo" is the R34 GT-R he created via Top Secret


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

where is the hipo now, is it still on the site


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

glensR33 said:


> where is the hipo now, is it still on the site


It's Top Secret. :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

glensR33 said:


> where is the hipo now, is it still on the site


I hope its not a driveway ornament.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

oh go on ,  spill it haha




Miguel - Newera said:


> It's Top Secret. :chuckle:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Oh no,

You didnt.

Miguel - slap him, pm me if ya like and I'll slap him. Hope you and the family are well btw.

J.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Good to see you around again Bladerider - Long time!!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

What can i say ??

Im a lurker for the most part these days mate. The GTR world has changed so much and I guess its not the closed off little puddle it once was and thats good n bad in different ways.

Cant believe you're selling the 86, you'll be chopping the M3 next !!

And if Matt has sold Hipo without mailing me I will be truly gutted.

Ho hum - enjoy your mornings work buddy.

J.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, I feel much the same way really. A lot of our customers aren't on here much if at all now. Shame, really - but times change I guess. 

I sold it already last year, mate. This time we're selling it for the current owner.
I have an even more serious full race spec. 86 (That I still haven't got around to finishing the interior of - family, home & garden take priority over cars & toys these days!) - ....so I don't need 2, I figure.

M3 is nicely tucked away as is the FD, They're keepers. 

I'm more into bikes these days...


----------

